# 16 Lovely Babies needing homes for a great price!



## RatLover17 (Jul 6, 2008)

I have 16 lovely babies that need homes. We are in canada but may be willing to ship. The mother is a black hooded rat and the buck is a blue dumbo. I am not sure what colour they are yet but they will have a blue jean no matter what. There parents both have AMAZING temperments and if you want to read up on them go to www.skyehighrattery.weebly.com to find out more. The babies will be $10 each or $15 for a pair. If you are interested just go to my site under contact information and e-mail me or post here. Thank you, Kristen


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Shipping baby rats? Sounds dangerous and potentially deadly!


----------



## EchoLocation (Jul 11, 2008)

There's been a lot of deaths involving shipping rats, so I think some people here would just like to see them go to local homes/homes they arrive to by car.

Is this your first litter?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

BC is flooded with rescue rats, so I am not sure you will get many takers.

Btw, gene not jean, and your litter could only have a few dumbo in it since you bred with a standard ear.

What lines and ratteries are you working with?


----------



## RatLover17 (Jul 6, 2008)

No it is not my first litter and when I say shipped it is by the buyers expence and 'maybe' does not always mean yes. These are not rescue rats and just because BC is 'flooded' with rescue rats does NOT mean that nobody is going to buy my rats. My rats have good blood lines awesome temperments are very healthy and are looked after VERY well and some quite a few people have been interested! I work with Lilratscals kind of but other than that I am on my own. I do know TONS of other ratteries. Kristen    :x :x :x


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Aha. I see. 

Forgive me my ignorance on breeders. :lol: 

So do you have some of Carole's rats or did you import from another rattery? I hope these are not petshop rats you picked up and decided you would breed?

I don't see any peds on your site at all, not even pics.


----------



## RatLover17 (Jul 6, 2008)

What do you mean by'pet shop rats'? That sounds like another one of your NASTY comments. And no I do not have one of Carole's rats yet. I got my rats from local breeders. I don't have picks because I still need to download them onto my computer! :x :x :x


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

It doesn't sound like you have any pedigreed rats, I checked your website, therefore good luck with your "lines".

I and a lot of other people do not approve of breeders who don't back up their claims of being a proper breeder.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I think the point that was attempting to put across is that this list/forum really wishes to focus on rescuing & homing existing rats

There is a thread to post breeder information & that is where your information should be listed. Listing your available litter here is somewhat not in line with this flavor of what this particular board's purpose.
As a breeder & as a breeder who has had previous litters you should understand the responsibility of placement of the offspring by your own reservations. This board is here for those who need to rehome their pets due to personal medical reasons, no longer able to care for them or "oops!"

The forum is not anti-breeder but it is viewed as kind of tacky for a breeder to come here to promote sales of their stock. That is why the mention of so many homeless was brought up. 

A simple link to your website on the appropriate board is accepted practice. Those people you mention that would like to buy your rats can find you that way & this "rats needing homes" section can serve in the manner that was intended


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

RatLover17 said:


> What do you mean by 'good luck with your lines, you will need them' ? To me that just sounds like another one of your nasty comments. :x :x :x



Ratlover you don't have many posts so maybe you don't understand the "flavor" of this particular forum. Lilspaz, you been here long enough to know to not engage in public tiffs

Please both of you take this to PM or simply drop the matter. The mods have enough to do around here without this type of display


----------



## RatLover17 (Jul 6, 2008)

Actually you are right this site is kind of tacky, actually really tacky!!!


----------



## RatLover17 (Jul 6, 2008)

Fine we won't post here anymore! :x


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

happy trails


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Dang....Somebody got up on the wrong side of the bed tis morning.


----------



## RatLover17 (Jul 6, 2008)

I think everybody here is to uptight about rats. You are supposed to have fun with and love your rats and not care were they came from. No I don't have rescue rats and yes I do breed rats but trust me I would buy a rescue rat any day. I don't care about colour, sex, or were the rats comes from I will always love them either way and it is to bad nobody else I have talked to on this site feels the same way!


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

I have two boys and love them to death. And not to be rude or offend you, but I wouldn't go around saying you know how other people think on here, trust me....lol. I'm not uptight about rats, I love them all. But I do also realize that where they came from is important when it comes to things like: personatlity traits, likliness for disease and other genetic traits, etc. 
I think it's great that you love rats so much! But to be completley honest (not to be mean), I think it might be you, being uptight about rats at the moment.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

We all love our rats, but we also wants whats best for them as well. I just helped rehome 120 rats out of a saturated province, these adotpers took in rats that "needed homes" even before they knew what they looked like, so a lot of us don't care what they look like at all.

As a breeder you are supposed to be breeding seriously, not just having fun, thats a pet rat owner's thing. Why would we want more rats that could be unhealthy or temperamentally unsound, and unless you breed seriously you could easily be putting more of these rats into the world that is already brim-full of perfectly wonderful rescues that are homeless.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

OK, I'm not saying that anyone isn't, but can we please keep this post respectful, and peaceful? I just don;t want another online arguement to break out. lol. (I have started and been a part of a few I am sorry to admit)


----------



## EchoLocation (Jul 11, 2008)

Proper grammar when insulting people would be nice 

If we seem uptight it's just because we care about the rats. You don't seem to understand where we're coming from. There are already enough rats as it is, shelters have rats, and have to put them down because no one will take them.

If every single rat is cared and loved, then no, we don't care where they come from; but right now that's not the case.

And if you choose not to post here that's your prerogative; good luck finding home for your rats 

Sasha


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

OK, I am seriously concerned for this thread. I know I am defenitly not a moderator, and only a Skritch Lover, but I will ask for people to stay on topic (rehoming these babies). No one needs nesscarily to understand where every member on this forum is coming from. 
Please, stay on topic. Either offer your best wishes for finding them homes, or tell her that yes, you want one of the babies, but please nothing more. 
*crosses fingers for happines*


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

I misspelled a lot of things, my apologies.


----------



## EchoLocation (Jul 11, 2008)

I wasn't ragging on you 2boysloose.

More like the person who posted this thread. 

I'm sorry it's gotten off topic, I can't help in any way so I wish you the best.

Sasha


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Please let us all refrain from tiffs...


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Awwww, moooom! It was just getting to the good part!!!


:lol: JOKING, joking, I promise. lmao


----------



## RatLover17 (Jul 6, 2008)

I am sorry to all of you. I am not trying to make any of you mad it is just I am really irratable. I am also sorry about being kind of rude and have some bad grammar. I would like to make peace with all of you and not fight anymore about rats. I do take breeding rats seriously and when I said having fun I ment by looking after your ratties and spending time with them. If I post in the wrong spot again could you please just tell me kindly and then it can all be over. If you are interested in a rat that would be nice because I do want all of my lovely babies to have awesome homes which I am sure anyone of you could give to them if you wanted! By the way all of the babies are black and soooooooo cute! I am keeping 2females and 1 male. Some of them even have white bellies, paws and tips on their tails! I hope you can all forgive me and if you do please post! Thank you and sorry, Kristen


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

They sound adorable. 

But yes, you have posted in the incorrect section. This is "Rats Needing Homes," which means rescue rats that need a new home or risk a less happy end. 

As a breeder, you do not have rats that "need" homes. They have a home, with you. Since you bred them, you are required to care for them as long as necessary, for their whole lives if you cannot find an appropriate home for them all. 

It's just semantics, I know, but to me and many others on this forum it's a very important distinction. 

There is a thread for breeders, you could place a link to your webpage there, and it would be quite appropriate.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think everything that has to be said has been said. Therefore I'm locking this thread


----------

